
Google has reportedly launched a new AI-focused venture capital program - brandonlipman
https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/26/google-has-reportedly-launched-a-new-ai-focused-venture-capital-program/
======
dchichkov
Does anyone have a list of VCs that are specializing in investing into AI
startups?

